# Canal Front home for sale in Hideaway on the Gulf | Remodeled and listed for only $290k



## GraceE

NEW LISTING / CANAL FRONT
















Listed at only $290,000!!









This precious house sits waterfront in the quiet canal community of Hide-A-Way On The Gulf! A highly desirable fishing community where you can enjoy deep canals and easy boat access to the ICW, Bays, and the Gulf of Mexico. In 2010 the house was taken down to the studs for a complete remodel with new electrical, plumbing, insulation, custom cabinets, and more. New bulkhead with step-down dock and concrete in 2017. New windows and Hardie siding in 2014. Fence in 2020. 

Listing Info, Photos, and More: 115 Four Master Road, Freeport, TX, 77541








Grace Reutzel & Jimmy Hickok | Realtors®
Coastal Property Specialists at
Land Shore Realty Group
979-299-0669

Learn more about me:
https://linktr.ee/gracereutzel

Our Website:





Land and Shore Realty - Brazoria County / Surfside Realtor


Welcome to Land and Shore Realty. The best up to date real estate listings and comprehensive neighborhood information for the greater Surfside Beach area.




landshorerealty.com





Brokered By:
The Local Agents Real Estate LLC


----------



## GraceE

The house is now under contract, but I can still help with any other canal-front homes from Matagorda to Galveston!


----------

